# Starting at Le Cordon Bleu Paris this September—Should I do basic Patisserie in addition to basic Cu



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

I plan to do all three Cuisine terms (basic, intermediate and superior), at the very least, the first two anyway. I really don't have much interest in pastries, but I figure, I might want to just do basic Patisserie during the same term I do basic Cuisine. Is what I would gain from taking basic Patisserie worth the time? Are basic pastries and breads covered in the Cuisine courses?


----------



## heavencole (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi! If you are not interested in Pastry I would suggest not to take the basic patisserie you might not enjoy it as much as cuisine. I would suggest you do some staggerie.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Personally I'd take it. Presumably you'll be working in kitchens, and having gone to LCB I'd guess that you'll be expected to have atleast a basic knowledge of pastry.

Even if you aren't, it will be helpful to know it.


----------

